# Uber and Lyft threaten to abandon Chicago to avoid licensing



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

u gotta love this. Who cares about safety, paying tickets and low wages. Uber is crying that it is taking its marbles and going away if they don't get their own way. Hey Austin, TX, looks like Chicago needs your programmers for a few weeks.

*http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/ride-hailing-vs-taxi-showdown-starts-with-a-pep-rally/*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Unbelievable.

No one working for Uber will ever be able to get a car loan now.

They are proving themselves completely undependable !


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> No one working for Uber will ever be able to get a car loan now.
> 
> They are proving themselves completely undependable !


Uber, the grifter, can always set them up with a Buy Here Pay Here Dealer, instead of a Toyota Dealer.

*http://www.latimes.com/business/buy-here-pay-here/la-fi-buy-here-pay-here-part1-storyb-story.html*


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Over 10,000 Uner drivers owe the city $15 million - this right here is and example of why Uber if afraid of background checks.

And, let's not forget this guy

http://wjla.com/news/crime/police-uber-driver-arrested-after-attempting-to-murder-police-officers

A proper background check would have disclosed his multi state criminal history.

Fingerprint me and give me the cup to pee in.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This is great. Austin, maybe Houston and now Chicago. Hopefully they'll just go away, period. Lol

What a bunch of clowns.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You stand a better chance of success if your competition is overregulated while you have few, if any, regulations.

Austin let them go, different TNCs moved in. If Houston lets them go, new TNCs will move in. If the fight in Chicago continues, the alt-TNCs will have had their experience in Tejas to show them what to do in Chicago. Uber is not learning its lesson and Lyft is blowing more opportunities.

These alt-TNCs should start up to Chicago the first week of June, start onboarding drivers and be ready to go in the last week of June.

When Uber and Lyft start their caterwauling, everyone in Chicago can accuse them of 'being opposed to innovation and competition".


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Uber spent $8 million in Austin, TX campaign to loss. How much will they spend in Chicago campaign?

*http://www.bizjournals.com/chicago/...aunches-tv-ad-campaign-to-fight-proposed.html*


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Chicago is a much different animal, politically, than Austin.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> Chicago is a much different animal, politically, than Austin.


Once politicians stay the hell out of this, it's bye bye uber/lyft. Unless of course they wanna play by the rules. Those lobbyists can go suck a lemon.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> Chicago is a much different animal, politically, than Austin.


Chicago politicians are just as pre-disposed to making "arrangements" as are Tejas politicians.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Chicago politicians are just as pre-disposed to making "arrangements" as are Tejas politicians.


I know that's a typo, but I think "texas" should be spelled tejas.. Has a nice ring to it. But all kidding aside, I'm not quite sure what you mean by "predisposed", does have something to do with influence.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Uber is playing with fire if they think they could just walk out NOW... I understand they're the biggest in this industry.. but it's still a new service... people know what life is pre-Uber still.. they could try this I guess 10 years from now.. but as of now... it isn't a big deal for these cities and people to say peace to Uber... it might hurt for a few days/weeks for people who use it a lot.. but once these apps get up and running it's pretty much over for Uber.. the BIG thing though is how these apps connect to each other... not everyone is going to want to have 5 apps to get around 5 different cities... once they start connecting to one another Uber would be left out.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

ChortlingCrison



ChortlingCrison said:


> I know that's a typo, but I think "texas" should be spelled tejas.. Has a nice ring to it.


Got here first!

Just another way to spell "Texas."

Google is your friend.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

May 25, 2016 (Important Update)

Chicago is ordering Uber and Lyft to "Deactivate" approximately 10,000 drivers next week. These drivers did not meet the May 23rd deadline for paying outstanding tickets, fines, and other debts, owed to the city.

"Maria Guerra Lapacek, the city's business affairs commissioner, said Uber and Lyft will receive letters in the next week or so ordering them to remove from their services about 10,000 drivers who have outstanding city debt totaling about $9 million."

Source: * http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...share-debt-collection-met-20160525-story.html
*
If a pre-2016 driver who is receiving 80% commission is De-activated, will that driver be Re-activated at the current, lower, 75% commission level you think?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Rex8976 said:


> ChortlingCrison
> 
> Got here first!
> 
> ...


What got here first? The X instead of the J?


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

ChortlingCrison

Me. With the explanation.

Uber On!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

So I guess I'll have to settle for second.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I know that's a typo, but I think "texas" should be spelled tejas
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you mean by "predisposed", does have something to do with influence.


^^^^^He answered it. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ Tejas is an archaic Spanish spelling of Texas. Spelling Mexico "Mejico" is similar. although most people prefer "Mexico" over "Mejico". It comes from the era in which Medieval Spanish was transitioning to Renaissance Spanish. In Medieval Spanish, you pronounced "J" as "y" and "X" as "zh". That began to change in the Renaissance. What made it more confusing is that the Royal Spanish Academy was constantly changing the orthography rules from its founding in the early 1700s up to the late nineteenth century.

If you read a Modern Spanish version of *Cantar del Mio Cid*, you will see the name of Rodrigo Diaz' wife spelled "Dona Jimena". The Medieval version and some Renaissance versions have it as "Dona Ximena".

There has been less change to the orthographic rules of the English Language. There are, however, two schools of thought on English orthography. The American school arose largely due to the efforts of Noah Webster of Connecticut, who began his efforts shortly after the conclusion of the War of Independence (1783), said efforts' culminating in the publishing of his first dictionary in the 1820s. Oddly enough, standardisation of British English orthography came later, during the reign of Victoria.



Rex8976 said:


> Just another way to spell "Texas."


^^^^^^^^^.............what he said.........^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



ChortlingCrison said:


> What got here first? The X instead of the J?


The "J" is older as is the "J" in "Mejico" for "Mexico".


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Beur said:


> Over 10,000 Uner drivers owe the city $15 million - this right here is and example of why Uber if afraid of background checks. And, let's not forget this guy
> *http://wjla.com/news/crime/police-uber-driver-arrested-after-attempting-to-murder-police-officers*
> A proper background check would have disclosed his multi state criminal history.
> Fingerprint me and give me the cup to pee in.


As per Uber, LYFT & these Corporations, the driver can have a criminal past & drive for them. These individuals have to commit a violent crime before being removed from their platform. By the time, the person is dead & another statement follows "our prayers are with you". 
*Uber spokeswoman* comment. 
"Upon learning of these allegations, we immediately removed the driver's access to the platform. We have been in contact with law enforcement to assist in their investigation in any way we can." No mention on Uber's State of the Art" Background checks. 

Uber Corporation & Travis K does not believe in G_d. He has mentioned a lot of times, that Uber app is *G_d's* view.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Where is *chi1cabby?*
Have not heard from this wise man for some time. An answer will be appreciated.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wonderful news.
Uber off.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Uber and Lyft Are Threatening to Leave This Major City*

*http://fortune.com/2016/05/27/uber-lyft-chicago/*


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I think a "Brahms Lullaby" tune would go great with this article. With a picture of Travis sucking on Linus's blanket.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber would lose big as too many would say screw going through all this. They need to constantly flood the market with drivers because so many quit. Those that did get their chauffeur's license would also flood into Uber's competitors who pay more and private jobs. Uber prefers their drivers be FORBIDDEN to EVER take anyone anywhere for any compensation if it's not on their platform.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Why doesn't Lyuber advocate at the same time for the regs on cabbies to be rolled back to what they are trying to get away with?

I got no problem doing something like whats being proposed. If it's good for the cabbies, it's good for us wannabe cabbies.....

As far as Emmanuel being against it, it's Chicago, just follow the money.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^He answered it. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ Tejas is an archaic Spanish spelling of Texas. Spelling Mexico "Mejico" is similar. although most people prefer "Mexico" over "Mejico". It comes from the era in which Medieval Spanish was transitioning to Renaissance Spanish. In Medieval Spanish, you pronounced "J" as "y" and "X" as "zh". That began to change in the Renaissance. What made it more confusing is that the Royal Spanish Academy was constantly changing the orthography rules from its founding in the early 1700s up to the late nineteenth century.
> 
> If you read a Modern Spanish version of *Cantar del Mio Cid*, you will see the name of Rodrigo Diaz' wife spelled "Dona Jimena". The Medieval version and some Renaissance versions have it as "Dona Ximena".
> 
> ...


Mexicans still say Tejas and Mejico.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Uber says... "
Okpaku argued that Lyft drivers — 80 percent of whom drive less than 15 hours-a-week — would not be willing to jump through the regulatory hoops to get a restricted chauffeurs license. That includes paying a $115 fee, passing a one-day course and undergoing a fingerprint-based background check.

“We cannot operate under a regulatory framework like this. If you can’t get part-time, casual drivers on board, the model fails . . . If you shut off the critical mass of drivers, the whole system starts to crumble,” Okpaku said."

I say, "Yes they can, if you paid us better."

Chicago says, "
Ald. Anthony Beale (9th), chairman of the City Council’s Transportation Committee, wasn’t cowed by the threats to abandon the Chicago market. He argued that a $68 billion industry can afford to absorb the nominal cost of licensing.

“If you keep pulling out of every city that tries to regulate, you won’t have any place to operate,” said Beale, who made several threats to clear a City Council chamber filled with Uber and Lyft drivers."


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think a "Brahms Lullaby" tune would go great with this article. With a picture of Travis sucking on Linus's blanket.


Thx. Inspired Chortle. Various requiems.

Such feigned innocence by Uber.

*



*
*But Uber is addicted to greed. *






*Uber and its gothic designs.*






*Ah, is there no exit from the tree of knowledge corrupted?*


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Cry me a river uber/lyft.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Since I'm Lyft-only, I did a search on UBER to learn more about the company. Was amazed to see that it operates in *429 cities across 71 countries*!

Source: *http://uberestimator.com/cities*

I think the company would leave the Chicago market with no regrets, if the city makes demands that Uber feels are unreasonable. Drivers and Uber are much alike. We don't like being bossed around!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I think most of the drivers will have no regrets with uber leaving as well. Other TNC's will step up to the place. Uber's biggest mistake is/was screwing with their drivers with the constant rate cuts among other things.

The city is making demands that uber gets no special treatment. I pity those that feel that that is unreasonable.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber and Lyft complain that they can not do business with that kind of regulation. What they mean really is that they can not _*COMPETE*_ in a marketplace that even approaches fair. Uber and Lyft can compete only when their competitors are playing with a large handicap. Even if Uber's and Lyft's competitors have only a slight handicap, neither Uber nor Lyft can compete. Uber and Lyft's Business Model demands little or no regulation for them coupled with even more unduly burdensome and oppressive overregulation of their competitors.

This, of course, will go far to explain why Uber makes the "arrangements" that it does and Lyft comes in on its coattails, points and yells "Uber's doing it, why can't we??!??"

Finally, one Judge is realising that the conditions under which Uber and Lyft operate in most markets are textbook illustrations of Unfair Competition.

One thing that I might add: T. Kalanick is on record, before the D.C. City Council, as admitting that the TNCs, the Limousine Companies and the Taxicab Companies are doing the same thing.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber would lose big as too many would say screw going through all this. They need to constantly flood the market with drivers because so many quit. Those that did get their chauffeur's license would also flood into Uber's competitors who pay more and private jobs.


That's food for thought..... Uber doesn't want it's driver to get chauffeur endorsement, if they did they would truly be independent contractors on Uber's dime lol uber would bleed money from all the drivers stealing their business. Uber is in a lose lose for the first time in its existence. These politicians need to grow a pair and force uber to play by their rules...


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> That's food for thought..... Uber doesn't want it's driver to get chauffeur endorsement, if they did they would truly be independent contractors on Uber's dime lol uber would bleed money from all the drivers stealing their business. Uber is in a lose lose for the first time in its existence. These politicians need to grow a pair and force uber to play by their rules...


Ah, yes. I think you may have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Old Rocker said:


> "We cannot operate under a regulatory framework like this. If you can't get part-time, casual drivers on board, the model fails . . . If you shut off the critical mass of drivers, the whole system starts to crumble," Okpaku said."


Translation: We're a scam company that needs a constant inflow of new suckers, much like a ponzi scheme.


----------



## shpana69 (Nov 9, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> This is great. Austin, maybe Houston and now Chicago. Hopefully they'll just go away, period. Lol
> 
> What a bunch of clowns.


You are right.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> *Uber and Lyft Are Threatening to Leave This Major City*
> 
> *http://fortune.com/2016/05/27/uber-lyft-chicago/*


Elizabeth Warren, D-MA*, aka Pocahontas*, finally said something I agree with, " companies like uber and Lyft undermine workers protections.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> As per Uber, LYFT & these Corporations, the driver can have a criminal past & drive for them. These individuals have to commit a violent crime before being removed from their platform. By the time, the person is dead & another statement follows "our prayers are with you".
> *Uber spokeswoman* comment.
> "Upon learning of these allegations, we immediately removed the driver's access to the platform. We have been in contact with law enforcement to assist in their investigation in any way we can." No mention on Uber's State of the Art" Background checks.
> 
> Uber Corporation & Travis K does not believe in G_d. He has mentioned a lot of times, that Uber app is *G_d's* view.


True dat.
I think this is a case of "Travis Shrugged"!


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Garcia: If Uber and Lyft quit Chicago, competitors will rush in*

Chicago Controversial Ordinance scheduled for vote Thursday, June 23rd.

*http://chicago.suntimes.com/opinion/garcia-if-uber-and-lyft-quit-chicago-competitors-will-rush-in/*


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

That moment when you experience Schadenfreude.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

All right UBER AND lyft, now go HUFF AND PUFF you selves away.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> All right UBER AND lyft, now go HUFF AND PUFF you selves away.


And please do not get Arianna *Puffington *to make a statement.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Elizabeth Warren, D-MA*, aka Fauxcahontas*, finally said something I agree with, " companies like uber and Lyft undermine workers protections.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

I used to view the H Post, but when I became aware of Uber's latest appointment to the board, they're now dead to me. She was, as I understood it, self made immigrant who had achieved success through hard work and dedication which I believe still holds true, however her acceptance of this position jeopardizes her legitimacy as an impartial news source.
I believe this is all part of the strategy Uber uses to further their cause. This post is political in nature as Uber has been labeled misogynistic in the past and will serve to stifle those detractors. They have an extensive list of notables in their choice of board members. Add to that their who's who of investors and you have got a force that has the potential to reverse any city councils decision.
What would it take to bring Uber down. I do not know.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Uber, Lyft threaten to leave Chicago ahead of license vote. *

*http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...en-leave-chicago-ahead-license-vote/86002270/*


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

If Uber leaves Austin and Chicago they're leaving some big cities... Other big cities may not be scared to cut them out either... Which would render uber pretty wack because the big cities are what's holding them up


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

It costs an Uber driver in Houston about $150 to get their TNC license, although we don't have to take a class. Plus, the city makes us register our vehicles for property taxes, which amounts to $800-$1000 a year. Despite what Uber claims, there are plenty of drivers in Houston, too many in fact based on the fewer surges recently and longer airport queue times. At times there are 200 Uber vehicles waiting in the IAH TNC lot with queue times over an hour.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

This just hit me, with apologies to Beard, Gibson, and Hill...

Uber just left Chicago and it's bound for... who the heck cares...

You don't have to worry cause threatening cities is it's game.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

We have all that in NYC and uber didn't leave. 

What gives?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> If Uber leaves Austin and Chicago they're leaving some big cities... Other big cities may not be scared to cut them out either


It is getting to the point where they are about to cut off their nose to spite their face, if it has not gotten there, already.



Old Rocker said:


> You don't have to worry cause threatening cities is it's game.


....leaving money on the table seems to be a new addition to its game...............



GlenGreezy said:


> We have all that in NYC and uber didn't leave.


If I were one of the "leaders" in Austin, Houston or Chicago, I would point that out to Uber and Lyft and ask them why they fuss at "us" and not those in New York. Is this a double standard? Are we in Austin, Houston and Chicago "second class"? Second City does _*not*_ mean second *class* city. Emmanuel is proving that he is unfit to be Mayor. He is selling the safety of the citizens to whom he is supposed to be responsible for his brother's interest.

..............besides, Sinatra sang his tune about Chicago long before the tune about New York was even written.......................


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

What would be interesting is if Uber pulls out of Chicago but Lyft doesn't. It would likely hurt Uber's marketshare nationally.

Unlike cities like Austin, there is a lot of travel to/from/through Chicago. Travelers from Chicago who will have switched to Lyft will continue to use Lyft when they travel elsewhere - and the network effects will spread. The opposite is as true though lower magnitude if Lyft leaves and Uber doesn't.

I don't see them giving up such a large market.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is getting to the point where they are about to cut off their nose to spite their face, if it has not gotten there, already.
> 
> ....leaving money on the table seems to be a new addition to its game...............
> 
> ...


The mayor of Houston asked just that during a press conference; why isn't Uber threatening to leave New York.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> What would be interesting is if Uber pulls out of Chicago but Lyft doesn't. It would likely hurt Uber's marketshare nationally.
> 
> Unlike cities like Austin, there is a lot of travel to/from/through Chicago. Travelers from Chicago who will have switched to Lyft will continue to use Lyft when they travel elsewhere - and the network effects will spread. The opposite is as true though lower magnitude if Lyft leaves and Uber doesn't.
> 
> I don't see them giving up such a large market.


Austin is a huge destination city.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Slavic Riga said:


> Where is *chi1cabby?*
> Have not heard from this wise man for some time. An answer will be appreciated.


chi1cabby =


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

The Council Committee Meeting takes place today, 1:00 pm Chicago time. Is it possible that Uber will lose Chicago?
Here is the latest headline.

*Rahm facing defeat after ride-share talks break down*

*http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/rahm-facing-defeat-after-ride-share-talks-break-down/*


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

It passed
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-uber-city-council-committee-20160617-story.html


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> It passed
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-uber-city-council-committee-20160617-story.html


Article says that the Chicago City Council votes on Ordinance next Wednesday, June 22. Hard to believe Uber and Lyft will take their marbles and leave Chicago market as they did in Austin,TX. It would be great to see local companies take over market and avoid shipping money to the Saudi Arabian monarchy and Goldman Sachs.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> chi1cabby =
> 
> View attachment 45069


Man o man


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

GlenGreezy said:


> We have all that in NYC and uber didn't leave.
> 
> What gives?


Tons of reasons probably..

1. It's probably their biggest market in the U.S so they're not trying to burn ties with that
2. New York is corrupt as shit and that was probably a part of their deal when Bloomberg made his investment when he said he was going to "****ing destroy the taxi industry"
3. Not to knock other markets but I doubt they make as much.. Uber drivers here make what? $1,000 with UberX a week after expenses? A lot of other places make $1,000 with nowhere near as many expenses. Gotta keep those politicians pockets full. 
4. Other cities for the most part don't have a setup taxi industry such as New York.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Tons of reasons probably..
> 
> 1. It's probably their biggest market in the U.S so they're not trying to burn ties with that
> 2. New York is corrupt as shit and that was probably a part of their deal when Bloomberg made his investment when he said he was going to "&%[email protected]!*ing destroy the taxi industry"
> ...


A million bucks for a single taxi medallion was pure economic tyranny.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> A million bucks for a single taxi medallion was pure economic tyranny.


You're right.. But you think it was a coincidence the LOWEST MINIMUM BID ALLOWED was I think 650,000 or 700,000 to place a bid on a medallion(which doesn't leave much room in an auction format to not hit 1 million).. And the dude who set those prices just happened to leave the TLC a month after Bloomberg left and became a consultant for Uber and Lyft?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> A million bucks for a single taxi medallion was pure economic tyranny.


I could show you a video of the dude gloating he sold medallions for a million

And now he's saying the medallion is corrupt.

Really?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> You're right.. But you think it was a coincidence the LOWEST MINIMUM BID ALLOWED was I think 650,000 or 700,000 to place a bid on a medallion(which doesn't leave much room in an auction format to not hit 1 million).. And the dude who set those prices just happened to leave the TLC a month after Bloomberg left and became a consultant for Uber and Lyft?


I know a lot of people were financially devastated by the fall in price of medallions, but my sympathy level for them is in inverse proportion to their level of greed.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> I could show you a video of the dude gloating he sold medallions for a million
> 
> And now he's saying the medallion is corrupt.
> 
> Really?


Not to mention the banks that existed solely for the purpose of financing medallion sales...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> It's probably their biggest market in the U.S so they're not trying to burn ties with that


Point well taken, but Chicago and Houston _*ain't no small time markets, neither*_.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I know a lot of people were financially devastated by the fall in price of medallions, but my sympathy level for them is in inverse proportion to their level of greed.


All medallion owners? or the big ones? because I am not going to knock a dude.. most of the time an immigrant who saved up a down payment in hopes he can have it as an investment.

What's more greedy? a dude who paid the city the price they want + more to fight off the competition to get a medallion...

or the dude and the company who say "hey.. **** a piss test, **** a background check, **** a fingerprint, **** a taxi, I'm going to make money doing this job illegally"


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Point well taken, but Chicago and Houston _*ain't no small time markets, neither*_.


Of course not.... not knocking those cities at all.. just New York is a more established taxi/FHV city.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> All medallion owners? or the big ones? because I am not going to knock a dude.. most of the time an immigrant who saved up a down payment in hopes he can have it as an investment.


Really? You imagine an immigrant can "save" up $1,000,000 in a remotely honest manner?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Tons of reasons probably..
> 
> 1. It's probably their biggest market in the U.S so they're not trying to burn ties with that
> 2. New York is corrupt as shit and that was probably a part of their deal when Bloomberg made his investment when he said he was going to "&%[email protected]!*ing destroy the taxi industry"
> ...


People are not making no $1,000 week here at regular rate, no way


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Really? You imagine an immigrant can "save" up $1,000,000 in a remotely honest manner?


1. You know their working lives didn't start in America right? they had savings back home..
2. You're really underestimating an immigrants hustle.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> People are not making no $1,000 week here at regular rate, no way


Well I didn't mean ALL markets..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Really? You imagine an immigrant can "save" up $1,000,000 in a remotely honest manner?


They used to buy medallions in New York like you bought a house. More than a few immigrants hold medallions. The reality, in this litigious society in which we live, demanded, in fact, that any medallion holder keep out a loan on his medallion, thus keeping a lien on it, that kept it from being taken as the result of an adverse judgment.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Well I didn't mean ALL markets..


Most markets are $1/under, so most people aren't making that a week, save for the markets with the gold/platinum program


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> 2. You're really underestimating an immigrants hustle.


You're confusing "hustle" with "crimes" because that's the only way they are getting that kind of money


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Could all this put more power back into those madalins ? With uber getting into higher power that there are laws in place so big time monopoly don't own a certain percentage of pool. Example like when T-Mobile wanted to combine with version but can't cuz then version would own a lot of phone internet and TV services


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They used to buy medallions in New York like you bought a house. More than a few immigrants hold medallions. The reality, in this litigious society in which we live, demanded, in fact, that any medallion holder keep out a loan on his medallion, thus keeping a lien on it, that kept it from being taken as the result of an adverse judgment.


I'd like to ask a serious question. No, really.... serious inquiry.

The strategy makes sense for any medallion owner to have an encumbrance or lien on his property, 
if at least to discourage some vexatious litigant from suing an owner and enforcing a judgment
to attack the medallion owners interest. If there's a loan out on it (and consequently a lien)
wouldn't the owner have to hide the money ? What I'm asking is, unless it's a brother-in-law
type of transaction, wouldn't there have to be loan proceeds somewhere and then those would be
equally at risk ? Else, there would still be substantial equity in the medallion (high six-figures)
unless the loan was for several hundred thousand bucks. He spent the money ? On what ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Q:


UTX1 said:


> If there's a loan out on it (and consequently a lien) wouldn't the owner have to hide the money ?


A: Yes.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You're confusing "hustle" with "crimes" because that's the only way they are getting that kind of money


Lol I don't know if you're being serious or not. Yup..

Wealthy immigrant = criminal

Hard working immigrant who works 12+ hours a day 6-7 days a week= criminal


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't have to wait for late Friday vote. No tests, no accessibility, no safety. The propaganda is Uber is servicing the ghetto areas, selling cashless rides to people with no credit cards. Where 80% of blacks of working age have criminal records.

*Aldermen OK weaker Uber rules after Emanuel threatens to adjourn chaotic meeting *

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...ty-council-uber-rules-met-20160622-story.html


----------

